# windows server 2008 suddenly unaccessible



## Mayssam961 (Mar 15, 2011)

i'm having a trouble with a company that owns 2 servers and around 20 PC 
there are connected to one domain,
everything is working pretty well but sometimes suddenly the sharing folders on the server goes unavailable and the server will not be accessible autocad stop responding because the files are being worked on are on the server,after restarting the server everything goes back to normal,
i usually connect remotely to restart it, this happens every two or 3 days days.
i tried the following:
1. checked dns's on all pc's.
2. changed antivirus on the server.
3. disabled features on network adapters on all pc's that i don't need,
4. Disabled firewall.
5. increased the users that can access the files at the same and still nothing 
i'm having a high hopes that my problem will get solved in this forum. 
is there anything i can try ? , any suggestions ?


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

What sort of network gear is between them? Switch model(s) router model(s) etc.


----------



## Mayssam961 (Mar 15, 2011)

its a cisco switch but keep in mind that the server will still be available through RDC and ping is normal , 
only sharing issue i think, all opened autocad files opened from the server freezes and autocad will need Force quit to quit.
thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

And this only happens with AutoCAD? Have you done any diagnostics or system monitoring?


----------



## antosingh (Mar 19, 2011)

Are you able to telnet the ports 135, 139 and 445 from outside? Make autocad and windows up to date.


----------

